# Moosturm-Gengenbach



## tiegerbaehr (30. Juli 2008)

Hallo Leute,

wir sind am WE in Gbach und wollten Samstag und Sonntag zum Moosturm hoch (K3) Wer kennt denn von dort aus schöne Trails zurück nach Gengenbach?
Möchte ungern die vielen schönen hm wieder mit Forstautobahn vernichten.
Aus Zeitgründen sind leider keine großen Umwege möglich.
Super wäre es, wenn jemand Tracks hätte.

Vielen Dank aus dem Saarland!


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (30. Juli 2008)

gibt einen netten flowigen trail bis fast nach gengenbach runter, nennt sich "Scheffelweg". War als ich das letzte mal im mai dort runter bin teilweise von Waldarbeitern zugeworfen, das müsste aber eigentlich jetzt wieder weg sein.

GPS-Daten kann ich nicht liefern, ich finde noch oldschool mit Karte die Trails


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LittleHunter (31. Juli 2008)

tiegerbaehr schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> wir sind am WE in Gbach und wollten Samstag und Sonntag zum Moosturm hoch (K3) Wer kennt denn von dort aus schöne Trails zurück nach Gengenbach?
> Möchte ungern die vielen schönen hm wieder mit Forstautobahn vernichten.
> ...



Empfehlen kann ich:

http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.10899.html

Von der Kornebene den Moosturm hoch und den Singletrack kurz bevor Du auf dem Mooskopf bist links runter.

Dann Späneplatz > BrandeckLindle > Fritscheneck. Dort gleich links am Anfang in den Singletrack zum Hohen Horn einfahren. Am Hohen Horn gibt einige SingleTrails gut sichtbar zum abfahren.

Am Wochenende aber auf Wanderer achten !


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (31. Juli 2008)

ist zwar dann doch ein haken, bin aber voll angemeldet für den Routenplan. Vor allem der Trail der hinter dem Aussichtsturm gerade aus weiter geht


----------



## tiegerbaehr (1. August 2008)

Wie ist denn der Kandelhöhenweg vom Turm nach Gengenbach?

Ich kenne den im Bereich freiburg und fand den dort sehr schön.


----------



## LittleHunter (1. August 2008)

tiegerbaehr schrieb:


> Wie ist denn der Kandelhöhenweg vom Turm nach Gengenbach?
> 
> Ich kenne den im Bereich freiburg und fand den dort sehr schön.



Geht auf breiten Waldautobahnen direkt abwärts. Schöne Abfahrt wäre jedoch schnell schnell zuende.


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (1. August 2008)

tiegerbaehr schrieb:


> Wie ist denn der Kandelhöhenweg vom Turm nach Gengenbach?



Waldautobahn ist noch fast untertrieben, hoch ok, aber ganz böööhhh zum runter fahren.


----------



## Trumpf (1. August 2008)

tiegerbaehr schrieb:


> Wie ist denn der Kandelhöhenweg vom Turm nach Gengenbach?
> 
> Ich kenne den im Bereich freiburg und fand den dort sehr schön.



Wenn Kandelhöhenweg, dann erst ab Gengenbach bis z.B. Höhehäuser.
http://www.wanderkompass.de/fernwanderweg/baden-wurttemberg/kandel-hohenweg-etappe-2.html

Der macht dann auch in beide Richtungen Spass, je nachdem wie weit man kommt, oder kann.  

Gute Trails direkt vom Moosturm gibt es nicht viele. Entweder sie sind zu kurz, oder es handelt sich nur um buckelige Waldautobahnen (Römerweg).
Eigentlich gibts direkt von oben nur den, der am Forstweg zwischen Moosturm und Kornebene, ca.200m nach der Moosturmkreuzung abgeht. 

Aber erstens ist an dem seit ein paar Wochen ein Fahrrad-Verbots-Schild (womöglich wegen Waldschutzgebiet/Bannwald)
und zweitens macht der nicht viel Spass, meistens viele Hecken und nur mäßig "Flow".

Ab der Kornebene nach Gengenbach würde das schon wieder anders aussehen. Da gäbe es dann bessere Auswahl an Trails.
Oder eben wie LittleHunter geschrieben hat Richtung Fritscheneck/Hohe Horn fahren. Ab Hohe Horn ist der Wald schon fast verseucht und überwuchert mit coolen Trails.


----------



## tiegerbaehr (4. August 2008)

Also, vielen Dank für die Tips und Hinweise. Die letzten Anmerkungen zum Kandelhöhenweg habe ich leider nicht mehr gelesen vor unserer Tour.

Die Auffahrt über Ohlsbach war schön und recht gemütlich. Wir wollten dann über den "Querweg" (blaue Raute auf gelb) abfahren, mussten das jedoch lassen: der Weg ist dermaßen zugewuchert, dass sogar Wandern dort sicher keinen Spass mehr macht - biken eh nicht, da man den Weg praktisch nicht sehen kann.

Die Alternative (KHW) war dann überwiegend so wie von euch beschrieben - breit und langweilig.

Irgendwo weiter unten (hinter der Kornebene) zweigt er dann für ca 2 km ab und wird ganz lustig, aber echt keine Reise wert.

Fazit für uns: ohne GPS-Daten hat man als Auswärtiger praktisch keine Chancen, es gab auch nix, was man hätte versuchen können.

Schade eigentlich, da gibt es schönere Reviere. Für Locals sieht das sicher anders aus.

Vielleicht macht sich ja einer die Mühe und zeichnet ein paar Trails auf - wir werden wohl öfter in der Gegend sein.


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (4. August 2008)

mir gings genau so, war mit meiner frau mit dem cc unterwegs, wollte sie außen rum schicken und selbst den trail runter. hab es aber bleiben lassen weil der trail fast nicht zu sehen war vor lauter hecken, dornen und brennesseln. muss man nicht machen mit nackten beinen.

@all: wir könnten das thema mit den trails am hohen horn mal bei einer gemeinsamen tour näher diskutieren ;-)


----------



## LittleHunter (5. August 2008)

Meldet Euch wenn Ihr wieder kommt !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tiegerbaehr (6. August 2008)

OK, ganz genauso werden wir es machen: Ich sag Bescheid, wenn wir wieder im Land sind.

Bis dahin viel Spass im Schwarzwald.


----------

